# help, pigeon puking...



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

Ok, so Winnie started puking today, I dont know why, shes never done this, and I have NO IDEA if this is normal or if it happens. She only did it twice or so, and she puked up whole seeds and clear liquid. She seems fine now, a little calmer than usual, but otherwise fine. I've done nothing different with food, nothing different with houseing, nothing different at all. I haven't noticed anything different either. Please help me out and give me some info. Thanks.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jacobsshygirl, 

It sounds like there might be something irratating Winnie's crop. It could be something foreign she swallowed, bacteria, or the beginning of a yeast infection. Has she thrown up anymore since the two times? Keep a close watch on her behaviour and overall attitude. Watch that she's eating and drinking still normally.

I would suggest you start offering her ACV (apple cider vinegar) in her drinking water at the rate of 1 or 2 tablespoons to the galon of water. If she continues to throw up and you don't notice any improvement after you start the ACV water, I would get her to an avian vet asap.


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

Shes vomitted three more times since then, and her crop is basically empty, which is extremely unusual for her. She isn't behaving like herself, and she wont eat or drink despite the offering. it has only been a few hours but i'm really worried. I'll give her the apple cider vinneger right away and hope it helps. Thanks. Any other advice is appreciated.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have given a couple of my birds kefir (sort of like yogurt but more gut bacteria in it) when they puke up seeds, and that stops them from throwing up.

But there are a number of reasons why birds throw up, including worms, crop infections, lack of gut bacteria, canker, etc. Make sure to keep her hydrated, and as Brad said get her to a vet if it doesn't stop, as they can go downhill fast.

Sometimes they have to be forced to drink and eat, if they want to eat on their own.


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

I'm giving her both, thanks guys so much for the suggestions, she seems to be looking better, shes back to her cranky self after a few sips of the water and ACV and a few nibbles of the yogurt (I didn't have any kefer on hand so i figured it would be an ok substitute until I can get some, am I right or wrong?). However, this makes me all confused, its almost like a contradiction, the jefer is putting gut bacteria in but the ACV is killing bacteria isn't it? I'll keep you updated on her progress.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

jacobsshygrl said:


> I'm giving her both, thanks guys so much for the suggestions, she seems to be looking better, shes back to her cranky self after a few sips of the water and ACV and a few nibbles of the yogurt (I didn't have any kefer on hand so i figured it would be an ok substitute until I can get some, am I right or wrong?). However, *this makes me all confused, its almost like a contradiction, the jefer is putting gut bacteria in but the ACV is killing bacteria isn't it?* I'll keep you updated on her progress.



Hi Jacobsshygrl, 

I hope Winnie starts to improve and that it's nothing too serious. Keep very close watch on her for the next few days. Yogurt is fine for now, just don't give too much and plain is the best kind to use. The ACV will help with the "bad" bacteria, the kind that causes disease in the birds. The bacteria in yogurt or kefir are "good" bacteria that actually thrive in an acidic environment created by the ACV.


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

ok, thanks, it makes sense now.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

But you need to note what Treesa mentioned--the possibility of worms. What that means is that you can have a situation where there are a number of small worms (generally roundworms) in the intestines that are too small to cause a problem right up until the last days when... <Boing!> ...they gain enough size that the conglomeration of them literally blocks off the intestines.

In the last days up to this point, water will go through as well as formula. But let a few seeds start going that direction (especially larger seeds like corn) and the plumbing stops up. The next thing you know--they start throwing up. They'll eat like there's no tomorrow and then a few hours later, it comes back up.

It's usually diagnostic to get a "fecal float" done to test for such parasites. Your vet can do that and it doesn't necessarily require an office visit--you may just need to drop off some fresh poop in a clean container (not dried).

But, there certainly are other possibilities. Sometimes even a lung infection might cause them to start throwing up. Just something you need to consider.

Pidgey


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

now I'm starting to freak out that it could be worms. her poop looked normal...about two weeks ago she had just liquid for a few days but that went away and her feces has been fine since then. She was eating A LOT yesterday, which was unusual for her. If its worms what would be done? What could a vet do? I'm not even sure there is an avian vet around here...I know my dog's vet doesn't do birds, I asked when I first got Winnie. And if it were a lung infection what would need to be done?


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

I hope there isn't anything wrong with her, and if there is that something can be done...I just made a vet's appointment for her tomorrow (I had to call like twelve places before I found one who wouldn't hang up on me at the word "pigeon"). I hope she gets better before then.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jacobsshygrl, 

Is Winnie an indoor or outdoor pigeon? Do you have other birds? If she's indoors and never pecks around in the dirt outside, I would doubt she's got worms. However, worms are easily treated and any avian vet would be able to detect the eggs in the feces and give you medication to fix her up.


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

She is an indoor pigeon, she hasn't been outside since she was really little and couldn't fly (I used to take her out as a squap just to lay with me in the grass on a beach towel and soak up the sun and bond). That was within the first weeks of her life though, and she is now about four months old. She has no contact with the outdoors other than what my family or dog tracks in the house, which really isn't much. That makes me feel better though that there is less of a chance that she could have worms...it just sounded scary. Thanks. I'm still keeping the vet appointment until I'm convinced shes perfectly fine though...because like you guys said, it could be something else.


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

oh, sorry, i forgot to answer your other question...yes, i do have other birds, a few button quails, however they are strictly outdoor birds and have no contact with Winnie.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jacobsshygrl, 

Yes, it doesn't sound like she has picked up worms, still it is possible. She would have had to ingest an insect that was carrying them or the feces of another bird that was contaminated. Yes, do keep the appointment, have a fecal float done and get them to do a crop swab too. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

jacobsshygrl said:


> However, this makes me all confused, its almost like a contradiction, the jefer is putting gut bacteria in but the ACV is killing bacteria isn't it? I'll keep you updated on her progress.


The ACV creates a favorable environment for the good gut bacteria to thrive and multiply, and the kefir supplies the gut bacteria, therefore crowding out bad bacteria.

i'm glad you have made a doctors appointment for Winnie.


----------

